# G Priv vs Minikin Please help!!!!



## Bush Vaper (21/11/16)

So ladies and gents,

The time has arrived for a new mod.

My Osub 80 continues to serve me well as a workhorse when im out and about in the bush. I recently got the big baby beast and i usually use factory coils as I just dont have the time for thr RBA(even though my first attempt at it i completely nailed it)

But now im looking for a second stay at home mod to use and im torn between the g priv and minikin.

Any advice??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/16)

The G-Priv is new to our shores. No real reports as to quality, functionality, etcetera yet. The Minikin V2 is tried and tested. I have yet to see a negative report on here. If I had to make the choice right now - the Minikin V2 for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/11/16)

Andre said:


> The G-Priv is new to our shores. No real reports as to quality, functionality, etcetera yet. The Minikin V2 is tried and tested. I have yet to see a negative report on here. If I had to make the choice right now - the Minikin V2 for sure.



What @Andre said.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (21/11/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> So ladies and gents,
> 
> The time has arrived for a new mod.
> 
> ...


Yes @Andre is spot on. I have 2 Minkin V2's in daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/16)

Minikin V2 any day of the week

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/11/16)

Thanks for the advice guys. Lobe the look of the g priv but the tribe has spoken and I have ordered a Minikin V2 and ill smack a big baby beast on top of that

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/11/16)

Im thinking of getting a minikin to add to my collection, which is better v1.5 or v2?

Sorry to jump onto the post like this


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Im thinking of getting a minikin to add to my collection, which is better v1.5 or v2?
> 
> Sorry to jump onto the post like this


Totally subjective in terms of the form factor. Either way you can't go wrong with a Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (27/11/16)

Was a big SMOK fan, but after the SMOK Ultra 220w lasted just over a month, a colleague let me try one of his Minikin V2 mods for three days, was hooked, you made a very good choice @Bush Vaper 
Also, had the black/grey SMOK Alien with a black Sepent Mini 25, loved the small form factor, would fit into my shirt pocket easily, but after about two weeks, could see the paint finish and screen had those damn marks and scratches, this was the final straw, no more SMOK mods, but still loving the TFV8's, both with the RBA's

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/11/16)

I'm giving Smok one last try with the G-Priv, put the order through today, not entirely convinced that my attempt at spot-welding could have messed up the fire button of my Smok Alien. I'll take this one on the chin, but if the G-Priv breaks within two weeks I'm going to expect @Sir Vape to let me exchange the G-Priv for the Minikin. I'm going to treat the G-Priv like antique porcelain this time, so no testing any builds on it.


----------



## Rusty (27/11/16)

Minikin All the way .
Looks are great
Great Ramp up
Great size
Good Battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (27/11/16)

I will 2nd @Abdul Haque Maiter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/11/16)

Thanks for the advice guys. The Green Mamba arrived today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. The Green Mamba arrived today!
> View attachment 77093


Nice one

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/11/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. The Green Mamba arrived today!
> View attachment 77093


Loving the green. it gets a lot of attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Hi, my name's @Bush Vaper and I vape on a Green Mamba

Scary stuff indeed!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel (30/11/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. The Green Mamba arrived today!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (30/11/16)

Daniel said:


> View attachment 77137


Brilliant!!


----------



## Bush Vaper (28/12/16)

Ended up with a Raw as well. LOL. Whats next?!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/12/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Ended up with a Raw as well. LOL. Whats next?!
> View attachment 79936
> View attachment 79937
> View attachment 79937


Daaaammm man that looks amazing wow. I have the green. That raw one tho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/12/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Ended up with a Raw as well. LOL. Whats next?!
> View attachment 79936
> View attachment 79937
> View attachment 79937


thata the way it shud have looked from the factory...the matt raw is fugly...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar (28/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thata the way it shud have looked from the factory...the matt raw is fugly...


Lol, took the words literally right out my mouth... Although what I meant was the green


----------



## Idiot (21/1/17)

MK V2
Best mod for me so far.
Battery life is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (21/1/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Ended up with a Raw as well. LOL. Whats next?!
> View attachment 79936
> View attachment 79937
> View attachment 79937





Bush Vaper said:


> Ended up with a Raw as well. LOL. Whats next?!
> View attachment 79936
> View attachment 79937
> View attachment 79937


@Bush Vaper That raw v2 looks insane,what tank do you have on it,baby beast or big baby beast?


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

U will not go wrong with either of two, I have 2 x G Priv and 2 x Minikin v2. They both awesome mods, great quality and all round fantastic mods. 

1. G Priv big screen and awesome
2. Minikin, Smaller screen and fits in the hand nicely

All depends on what u looking for


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (21/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> U will not go wrong with either of two, I have 2 x G Priv and 2 x Minikin v2. They both awesome mods, great quality and all round fantastic mods.
> 
> 1. G Priv big screen and awesome
> 2. Minikin, Smaller screen and fits in the hand nicely
> ...


@Sickboy77 is that a baby or big baby baby on the raw v2? I sold my red alien kit but im waiting for more colours to come out so I can buy another 2 kits because I love the alien,but I think 1 alien and 1 Minikin v2 would be better,just not sure of the tank though


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> U will not go wrong with either of two, I have 2 x G Priv and 2 x Minikin v2. They both awesome mods, great quality and all round fantastic mods.
> 
> 1. G Priv big screen and awesome
> 2. Minikin, Smaller screen and fits in the hand nicely
> ...



Hi bud
Wanted to find out something maybe you can help.
My minikin v2 if i press the fire button towards the bottom you cant press it feels like somthing in the way but if you press in center or towards top or either sides no problem.

Is this normal on the minikin?


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

Got a silver goon on G Priv and obs engine on v2 black


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud
> Wanted to find out something maybe you can help.
> My minikin v2 if i press the fire button towards the bottom you cant press it feels like somthing in the way but if you press in center or towards top or either sides no problem.
> 
> Is this normal on the minikin?


Send it back, I just had same problem with my green one  getting purple in return. The fire button is shot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

Sux I know, hopefully ur vendor will replace it without any issue


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Sux I know, hopefully ur vendor will replace it without any issue



Its not new bought it second hand so not sure if its still under waranty.
Was bought in December.


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Its not new bought it second hand so not sure if its still under waranty.
> Was bought in December.


Eish,

worth giving it a try, see if you can find out where it was bought from and ask the question?


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Eish,
> 
> worth giving it a try, see if you can find out where it was bought from and ask the question?



Will give it a try, if i dont come right will open her up.
Maybe its just a alighnment issue.


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Will give it a try, if i dont come right will open her up.
> Maybe its just a alighnment issue.


cool, I have heard that the little rubber thingy sometimes moved behind the fire button causing issues like this


----------



## Mahir (21/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 82431
> View attachment 82432



Is that the wotofo tip from Sir Vape?


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

Mahir said:


> Is that the wotofo tip from Sir Vape?


Nah, found them at Vapeshop  pretty cheap as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

